

Are Courses Outdated? MIT Considers Offering ‘Modules’ Instead - ilamont
http://chronicle.com/blogs/wiredcampus/are-courses-outdated-mit-considers-offering-modules-instead/54257?cid=wc&utm_source=wc&utm_medium=en

======
jkmcf
I never liked semester-long classes because it was hard to maintain focus and
energy half way through. I’ve always wondered if a quarter system would have
been better for me.

Modules sound potentially good, but you’d still need a full collection of
modules for them to be worth anything in a structured program. The modules
would be great for joe schmoe who needs to learn or refresh on something
specific in a shorter period of time. Maybe I’m projecting...

